# Problems with my network connection

## Asleum

Hey everyone. I am new to Gentoo and I am having a problem with my network I hope you can help with.

Ok, its a bit complicated. Yesterday I installed Gentoo for the first time and it went pretty smoothly. I got my sound to work and my videocard working properly, so I was pretty happy. While I was reading up on how to get everything working I noticed Firefox was really slow. So I installed Opera to see if it was just Firefox or some bigger problem. It wasnt Firefox. The problem breaks down like this: It is taking 15-20 seconds to connect to a website after it connects it loads at the normal speed. I tried connecting to a different computer on my network and it connected right away normal speed and everything. I tried transfering some files and again no problem. So I started downloading a 

Gentoo ISO to see if the transfer speed was right, it took about 15-20 seconds to start the download but after it started it transfered at 300 k/s which is the fastest I can. No other computers on my network are having this problem and if I boot into Windows on this computer it runs fine. Any help would be greatly appreciated.

----------

## poly_poly-man

Sounds like a dns issue. 

Where is your DNS server?

Is your computer DHCP-connected?

Does the DNS server get correctly set up in /etc/resolv.conf?

You can also try setting up bind local-only on your system - the default config bypasses your local DNS and goes straight to root-servers.

poly-p man

----------

## Asleum

Thanks for the reply

My network is using DHCP and I an useing dnsmasq localy.

Here is my /etc/resolv.conf

```

# Generated by dhcpcd for interface eth0

nameserver 127.0.0.1

nameserver 192.168.0.1

```

----------

## poly_poly-man

 *Asleum wrote:*   

> Thanks for the reply
> 
> My network is using DHCP and I an useing dnsmasq localy.
> 
> Here is my /etc/resolv.conf
> ...

 

I have a theory - 

If your dnsmasq is improperly set up (at least for internet-wide searches), it checks it, it realizes that it can't do anything (after a break, because dnsmasq is weird  :Very Happy:  ), and then it falls back to  192.168.0.1.

You can fix this by: 

1. getting 192.168.0.1 higher in the list (might be tricky)

2. removing 127.0.0.1 from your ns list (might be tricky)

3. fixing dnsmasq.

Pick a choice. For 1 and 2, post /etc/conf.d/net, and for 3, post dnsmasq configuration stuff.

EDIT: tests to make sure:

1. wget http://72.14.207.99/ (should be fast)

2. ping google.com (probably will be slow)

3. dig google.com (I need output of this, to. It's in bind-tools).

poly-p man

----------

## Asleum

Well I installed dnsmasq after i noticed the probled hoping it would fix it, but it didnt.

here is my /etc/conf.d/net

```

# This blank configuration will automatically use DHCP for any net.*

# scripts in /etc/init.d.  To create a more complete configuration,

# please review /etc/conf.d/net.example and save your configuration

# in /etc/conf.d/net (this file :]!).

config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

dhcp_eth0="nodns nontp nonis"

```

----------

## Asleum

here is the output from the tests

```

max@hurginflurgin ~ $ wget http://72.14.207.99/

--13:07:35--  http://72.14.207.99/

           => `index.html.1'

Connecting to 72.14.207.99:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK

Length: unspecified [text/html]

    [ <=>                                 ] 6,379         --.--K/s             

13:07:35 (81.19 KB/s) - `index.html.1' saved [6379]

max@hurginflurgin ~ $ ping -c 3 google.com

PING google.com (72.14.207.99) 56(84) bytes of data.

64 bytes from eh-in-f99.google.com (72.14.207.99): icmp_seq=1 ttl=230 time=65.5 ms

64 bytes from eh-in-f99.google.com (72.14.207.99): icmp_seq=2 ttl=230 time=62.0 ms

64 bytes from eh-in-f99.google.com (72.14.207.99): icmp_seq=3 ttl=230 time=62.0 ms

--- google.com ping statistics ---

3 packets transmitted, 3 received, 0% packet loss, time 2002ms

rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 62.015/63.217/65.574/1.691 ms

max@hurginflurgin ~ $ dig google.com

; <<>> DiG 9.4.2-P1 <<>> google.com

;; global options:  printcmd

;; Got answer:

;; ->>HEADER<<- opcode: QUERY, status: NOERROR, id: 7351

;; flags: qr rd ra; QUERY: 1, ANSWER: 3, AUTHORITY: 0, ADDITIONAL: 0

;; QUESTION SECTION:

;google.com.         IN   A

;; ANSWER SECTION:

google.com.      95   IN   A   64.233.187.99

google.com.      95   IN   A   64.233.167.99

google.com.      95   IN   A   72.14.207.99

;; Query time: 1 msec

;; SERVER: 127.0.0.1#53(127.0.0.1)

;; WHEN: Tue Jul 22 13:08:00 2008

;; MSG SIZE  rcvd: 76

max@hurginflurgin ~ $ 

```

----------

## poly_poly-man

First of all, take the parentheses off the config_eth0. Openrc changed layout. This won't fix things, but it's the right thing to do.

Try taking out "nodns".

Give us your dnsmasq config files.

poly-p man

----------

## Asleum

ok, here is /etc/dnsmasq

```

# Configuration file for dnsmasq.

#

# Format is one option per line, legal options are the same

# as the long options legal on the command line. See

# "/usr/sbin/dnsmasq --help" or "man 8 dnsmasq" for details.

# The following two options make you a better netizen, since they

# tell dnsmasq to filter out queries which the public DNS cannot

# answer, and which load the servers (especially the root servers)

# uneccessarily. If you have a dial-on-demand link they also stop

# these requests from bringing up the link uneccessarily.

# Never forward plain names (without a dot or domain part)

#domain-needed

# Never forward addresses in the non-routed address spaces.

#bogus-priv

# Uncomment this to filter useless windows-originated DNS requests

# which can trigger dial-on-demand links needlessly.

# Note that (amongst other things) this blocks all SRV requests,

# so don't use it if you use eg Kerberos, SIP, XMMP or Google-talk.

# This option only affects forwarding, SRV records originating for

# dnsmasq (via srv-host= lines) are not suppressed by it.

#filterwin2k

# Change this line if you want dns to get its upstream servers from

# somewhere other that /etc/resolv.conf

#resolv-file=

# By  default,  dnsmasq  will  send queries to any of the upstream

# servers it knows about and tries to favour servers to are  known

# to  be  up.  Uncommenting this forces dnsmasq to try each query

# with  each  server  strictly  in  the  order  they   appear   in

# /etc/resolv.conf

#strict-order

# If you don't want dnsmasq to read /etc/resolv.conf or any other

# file, getting its servers from this file instead (see below), then

# uncomment this.

#no-resolv

# If you don't want dnsmasq to poll /etc/resolv.conf or other resolv

# files for changes and re-read them then uncomment this.

#no-poll

# Add other name servers here, with domain specs if they are for

# non-public domains.

#server=/localnet/192.168.0.1

# Example of routing PTR queries to nameservers: this will send all 

# address->name queries for 192.168.3/24 to nameserver 10.1.2.3

#server=/3.168.192.in-addr.arpa/10.1.2.3

# Add local-only domains here, queries in these domains are answered

# from /etc/hosts or DHCP only.

#local=/localnet/

# Add domains which you want to force to an IP address here.

# The example below send any host in doubleclick.net to a local

# webserver.

#address=/doubleclick.net/127.0.0.1

# --address (and --server) work with IPv6 addresses too.

#address=/www.thekelleys.org.uk/fe80::20d:60ff:fe36:f83

# You can control how dnsmasq talks to a server: this forces 

# queries to 10.1.2.3 to be routed via eth1

# --server=10.1.2.3@eth1

# and this sets the source (ie local) address used to talk to

# 10.1.2.3 to 192.168.1.1 port 55 (there must be a interface with that

# IP on the machine, obviously).

# --server=10.1.2.3@192.168.1.1#55

# If you want dnsmasq to change uid and gid to something other

# than the default, edit the following lines.

#user=

#group=

# If you want dnsmasq to listen for DHCP and DNS requests only on

# specified interfaces (and the loopback) give the name of the

# interface (eg eth0) here.

# Repeat the line for more than one interface.

#interface=

# Or you can specify which interface _not_ to listen on

#except-interface=

# Or which to listen on by address (remember to include 127.0.0.1 if

# you use this.)

#listen-address=

# If you want dnsmasq to provide only DNS service on an interface,

# configure it as shown above, and then use the following line to

# disable DHCP on it.

#no-dhcp-interface=

# On systems which support it, dnsmasq binds the wildcard address,

# even when it is listening on only some interfaces. It then discards

# requests that it shouldn't reply to. This has the advantage of

# working even when interfaces come and go and change address. If you

# want dnsmasq to really bind only the interfaces it is listening on,

# uncomment this option. About the only time you may need this is when

# running another nameserver on the same machine.

#bind-interfaces

# If you don't want dnsmasq to read /etc/hosts, uncomment the

# following line.

#no-hosts

# or if you want it to read another file, as well as /etc/hosts, use

# this.

#addn-hosts=/etc/banner_add_hosts

# Set this (and domain: see below) if you want to have a domain

# automatically added to simple names in a hosts-file.

#expand-hosts

# Set the domain for dnsmasq. this is optional, but if it is set, it

# does the following things.

# 1) Allows DHCP hosts to have fully qualified domain names, as long

#     as the domain part matches this setting.

# 2) Sets the "domain" DHCP option thereby potentially setting the

#    domain of all systems configured by DHCP

# 3) Provides the domain part for "expand-hosts"

#domain=thekelleys.org.uk

# Uncomment this to enable the integrated DHCP server, you need

# to supply the range of addresses available for lease and optionally

# a lease time. If you have more than one network, you will need to

# repeat this for each network on which you want to supply DHCP

# service.

#dhcp-range=192.168.0.50,192.168.0.150,12h

# This is an example of a DHCP range where the netmask is given. This

# is needed for networks we reach the dnsmasq DHCP server via a relay

# agent. If you don't know what a DHCP relay agent is, you probably

# don't need to worry about this.

#dhcp-range=192.168.0.50,192.168.0.150,255.255.255.0,12h

# This is an example of a DHCP range with a network-id, so that

# some DHCP options may be set only for this network.

#dhcp-range=red,192.168.0.50,192.168.0.150

# Supply parameters for specified hosts using DHCP. There are lots

# of valid alternatives, so we will give examples of each. Note that

# IP addresses DO NOT have to be in the range given above, they just

# need to be on the same network. The order of the parameters in these

# do not matter, it's permissble to give name,adddress and MAC in any order

# Always allocate the host with ethernet address 11:22:33:44:55:66

# The IP address 192.168.0.60

#dhcp-host=11:22:33:44:55:66,192.168.0.60

# Always set the name of the host with hardware address

# 11:22:33:44:55:66 to be "fred"

#dhcp-host=11:22:33:44:55:66,fred

# Always give the host with ethernet address 11:22:33:44:55:66

# the name fred and IP address 192.168.0.60 and lease time 45 minutes

#dhcp-host=11:22:33:44:55:66,fred,192.168.0.60,45m

# Give the machine which says its name is "bert" IP address

# 192.168.0.70 and an infinite lease

#dhcp-host=bert,192.168.0.70,infinite

# Always give the host with client identifier 01:02:02:04

# the IP address 192.168.0.60

#dhcp-host=id:01:02:02:04,192.168.0.60

# Always give the host with client identifier "marjorie"

# the IP address 192.168.0.60

#dhcp-host=id:marjorie,192.168.0.60

# Enable the address given for "judge" in /etc/hosts

# to be given to a machine presenting the name "judge" when

# it asks for a DHCP lease.

#dhcp-host=judge

# Never offer DHCP service to a machine whose ethernet

# address is 11:22:33:44:55:66

#dhcp-host=11:22:33:44:55:66,ignore

# Ignore any client-id presented by the machine with ethernet

# address 11:22:33:44:55:66. This is useful to prevent a machine

# being treated differently when running under different OS's or

# between PXE boot and OS boot.

#dhcp-host=11:22:33:44:55:66,id:*

# Send extra options which are tagged as "red" to

# the machine with ethernet address 11:22:33:44:55:66

#dhcp-host=11:22:33:44:55:66,net:red

# Send extra options which are tagged as "red" to

# any machine with ethernet address starting 11:22:33:

#dhcp-host=11:22:33:*:*:*,net:red

# Ignore any clients which are specified in dhcp-host lines

# or /etc/ethers. Equivalent to ISC "deny unkown-clients".

# This relies on the special "known" tag which is set when 

# a host is matched.

#dhcp-ignore=#known

# Send extra options which are tagged as "red" to any machine whose

# DHCP vendorclass string includes the substring "Linux"

#dhcp-vendorclass=red,Linux

# Send extra options which are tagged as "red" to any machine one

# of whose DHCP userclass strings includes the substring "accounts"

#dhcp-userclass=red,accounts

# Send extra options which are tagged as "red" to any machine whose

# MAC address matches the pattern.

#dhcp-mac=red,00:60:8C:*:*:*

# If this line is uncommented, dnsmasq will read /etc/ethers and act

# on the ethernet-address/IP pairs found there just as if they had

# been given as --dhcp-host options. Useful if you keep

# MAC-address/host mappings there for other purposes.

#read-ethers

# Send options to hosts which ask for a DHCP lease.

# See RFC 2132 for details of available options.

# Common options can be given to dnsmasq by name: 

# run "dnsmasq --help dhcp" to get a list.

# Note that all the common settings, such as netmask and

# broadcast address, DNS server and default route, are given

# sane defaults by dnsmasq. You very likely will not need 

# any dhcp-options. If you use Windows clients and Samba, there

# are some options which are recommended, they are detailed at the

# end of this section.

# Override the default route supplied by dnsmasq, which assumes the

# router is the same machine as the one running dnsmasq.

#dhcp-option=3,1.2.3.4

# Do the same thing, but using the option name

#dhcp-option=option:router,1.2.3.4

# Override the default route supplied by dnsmasq and send no default

# route at all. Note that this only works for the options sent by

# default (1, 3, 6, 12, 28) the same line will send a zero-length option 

# for all other option numbers.

#dhcp-option=3

# Set the NTP time server addresses to 192.168.0.4 and 10.10.0.5

#dhcp-option=option:ntp-server,192.168.0.4,10.10.0.5

# Set the NTP time server address to be the same machine as

# is running dnsmasq

#dhcp-option=42,0.0.0.0

# Set the NIS domain name to "welly"

#dhcp-option=40,welly

# Set the default time-to-live to 50

#dhcp-option=23,50

# Set the "all subnets are local" flag

#dhcp-option=27,1

# Send the etherboot magic flag and then etherboot options (a string).

#dhcp-option=128,e4:45:74:68:00:00

#dhcp-option=129,NIC=eepro100

# Specify an option which will only be sent to the "red" network

# (see dhcp-range for the declaration of the "red" network)

# Note that the net: part must precede the option: part.

#dhcp-option = net:red, option:ntp-server, 192.168.1.1

# The following DHCP options set up dnsmasq in the same way as is specified

# for the ISC dhcpcd in

# http://www.samba.org/samba/ftp/docs/textdocs/DHCP-Server-Configuration.txt

# adapted for a typical dnsmasq installation where the host running

# dnsmasq is also the host running samba.

# you may want to uncomment them if you use Windows clients and Samba.

#dhcp-option=19,0           # option ip-forwarding off

#dhcp-option=44,0.0.0.0     # set netbios-over-TCP/IP nameserver(s) aka WINS server(s)

#dhcp-option=45,0.0.0.0     # netbios datagram distribution server

#dhcp-option=46,8           # netbios node type

#dhcp-option=47             # empty netbios scope.

# Send RFC-3397 DNS domain search DHCP option. WARNING: Your DHCP client

# probably doesn't support this......

#dhcp-option=option:domain-search,eng.apple.com,marketing.apple.com

# Send RFC-3442 classless static routes (note the netmask encoding)

#dhcp-option=121,192.168.1.0/24,1.2.3.4,10.0.0.0/8,5.6.7.8

# Send vendor-class specific options encapsulated in DHCP option 43. 

# The meaning of the options is defined by the vendor-class so

# options are sent only when the client supplied vendor class

# matches the class given here. (A substring match is OK, so "MSFT" 

# matches "MSFT" and "MSFT 5.0"). This example sets the

# mtftp address to 0.0.0.0 for PXEClients.

#dhcp-option=vendor:PXEClient,1,0.0.0.0

# Send microsoft-specific option to tell windows to release the DHCP lease

# when it shuts down. Note the "i" flag, to tell dnsmasq to send the

# value as a four-byte integer - that's what microsoft wants. See

# http://technet2.microsoft.com/WindowsServer/en/library/a70f1bb7-d2d4-49f0-96d6-4b7414ecfaae1033.mspx?mfr=true

#dhcp-option=vendor:MSFT,2,1i

# Send the Encapsulated-vendor-class ID needed by some configurations of

# Etherboot to allow is to recognise the DHCP server.

#dhcp-option=vendor:Etherboot,60,"Etherboot"

# Send options to PXELinux. Note that we need to send the options even

# though they don't appear in the parameter request list, so we need

# to use dhcp-option-force here. 

# See http://syslinux.zytor.com/pxe.php#special for details.

# Magic number - needed before anything else is recognised

#dhcp-option-force=208,f1:00:74:7e

# Configuration file name

#dhcp-option-force=209,configs/common

# Path prefix

#dhcp-option-force=210,/tftpboot/pxelinux/files/

# Reboot time. (Note 'i' to send 32-bit value)

#dhcp-option-force=211,30i

# Set the boot filename for BOOTP. You will only need 

# this is you want to boot machines over the network and you will need

# a TFTP server; either dnsmasq's built in TFTP server or an

# external one. (See below for how to enable the TFTP server.)

#dhcp-boot=pxelinux.0

# Boot for Etherboot gPXE. The idea is to send two different

# filenames, the first loads gPXE, and the second tells gPXE what to

# load. The dhcp-match sets the gpxe tag for requests from gPXE.

#dhcp-match=gpxe,175 # gPXE sends a 175 option.

#dhcp-boot=net:#gpxe,undionly.kpxe

#dhcp-boot=mybootimage

 

# Enable dnsmasq's built-in TFTP server

#enable-tftp

# Set the root directory for files availble via FTP.

#tftp-root=/var/ftpd

# Make the TFTP server more secure: with this set, only files owned by

# the user dnsmasq is running as will be send over the net.

#tftp-secure

# Set the boot file name only when the "red" tag is set.

#dhcp-boot=net:red,pxelinux.red-net

# An example of dhcp-boot with an external server: the name and IP

# address of the server are given after the filename.

#dhcp-boot=/var/ftpd/pxelinux.0,boothost,192.168.0.3

# Set the limit on DHCP leases, the default is 150

#dhcp-lease-max=150

# The DHCP server needs somewhere on disk to keep its lease database.

# This defaults to a sane location, but if you want to change it, use

# the line below.

#dhcp-leasefile=/var/lib/misc/dnsmasq.leases

# Set the DHCP server to authoritative mode. In this mode it will barge in

# and take over the lease for any client which broadcasts on the network,

# whether it has a record of the lease or not. This avoids long timeouts

# when a machine wakes up on a new network. DO NOT enable this if there's

# the slighest chance that you might end up accidentally configuring a DHCP

# server for your campus/company accidentally. The ISC server uses

# the same option, and this URL provides more information:

# http://www.isc.org/index.pl?/sw/dhcp/authoritative.php

#dhcp-authoritative

# Run an executable when a DHCP lease is created or destroyed.

# The arguments sent to the script are "add" or "del", 

# then the MAC address, the IP address and finally the hostname

# if there is one. 

#dhcp-script=/bin/echo

# Set the cachesize here.

#cache-size=150

# If you want to disable negative caching, uncomment this.

#no-negcache

# Normally responses which come form /etc/hosts and the DHCP lease

# file have Time-To-Live set as zero, which conventionally means

# do not cache further. If you are happy to trade lower load on the

# server for potentially stale date, you can set a time-to-live (in

# seconds) here.

#local-ttl=

# If you want dnsmasq to detect attempts by Verisign to send queries

# to unregistered .com and .net hosts to its sitefinder service and

# have dnsmasq instead return the correct NXDOMAIN response, uncomment

# this line. You can add similar lines to do the same for other

# registries which have implemented wildcard A records.

#bogus-nxdomain=64.94.110.11

# If you want to fix up DNS results from upstream servers, use the

# alias option. This only works for IPv4.

# This alias makes a result of 1.2.3.4 appear as 5.6.7.8

#alias=1.2.3.4,5.6.7.8

# and this maps 1.2.3.x to 5.6.7.x

#alias=1.2.3.0,5.6.7.0,255.255.255.0

# Change these lines if you want dnsmasq to serve MX records.

# Return an MX record named "maildomain.com" with target

# servermachine.com and preference 50

#mx-host=maildomain.com,servermachine.com,50

# Set the default target for MX records created using the localmx option.

#mx-target=servermachine.com

# Return an MX record pointing to the mx-target for all local

# machines.

#localmx

# Return an MX record pointing to itself for all local machines.

#selfmx

# Change the following lines if you want dnsmasq to serve SRV

# records.  These are useful if you want to serve ldap requests for

# Active Directory and other windows-originated DNS requests.

# See RFC 2782.

# You may add multiple srv-host lines.

# The fields are <name>,<target>,<port>,<priority>,<weight>

# If the domain part if missing from the name (so that is just has the

# service and protocol sections) then the domain given by the domain=

# config option is used. (Note that expand-hosts does not need to be

# set for this to work.)

# A SRV record sending LDAP for the example.com domain to

# ldapserver.example.com port 289

#srv-host=_ldap._tcp.example.com,ldapserver.example.com,389

# A SRV record sending LDAP for the example.com domain to

# ldapserver.example.com port 289 (using domain=)

#domain=example.com

#srv-host=_ldap._tcp,ldapserver.example.com,389

# Two SRV records for LDAP, each with different priorities

#srv-host=_ldap._tcp.example.com,ldapserver.example.com,389,1

#srv-host=_ldap._tcp.example.com,ldapserver.example.com,389,2

# A SRV record indicating that there is no LDAP server for the domain

# example.com

#srv-host=_ldap._tcp.example.com

# The following line shows how to make dnsmasq serve an arbitrary PTR

# record. This is useful for DNS-SD. (Note that the

# domain-name expansion done for SRV records _does_not

# occur for PTR records.)

#ptr-record=_http._tcp.dns-sd-services,"New Employee Page._http._tcp.dns-sd-services"

# Change the following lines to enable dnsmasq to serve TXT records.

# These are used for things like SPF and zeroconf. (Note that the

# domain-name expansion done for SRV records _does_not

# occur for TXT records.)

#Example SPF.

#txt-record=example.com,"v=spf1 a -all"

#Example zeroconf

#txt-record=_http._tcp.example.com,name=value,paper=A4

# For debugging purposes, log each DNS query as it passes through

# dnsmasq.

#log-queries

# Log lots of extra information about DHCP transactions.

#log-dhcp

# Include a another lot of configuration options.

#conf-file=/etc/dnsmasq.more.conf

#conf-dir=/etc/dnsmasq.d

```

and here is /etc/init.d/dnsmasq

```

#!/sbin/runscript

# Copyright 1999-2004 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License, v2 or later

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/net-dns/dnsmasq/files/dnsmasq-init,v 1.13 2008/01/29 15:06:30 flameeyes Exp $

opts="reload"

depend() {

        provide dns

        need localmount net

        after bootmisc

}

start() {

        ebegin "Starting ${SVCNAME}"

        start-stop-daemon --start --exec /usr/sbin/dnsmasq \

            --pidfile /var/run/dnsmasq.pid \

            -- -x /var/run/dnsmasq.pid ${DNSMASQ_OPTS}

        eend $?

}

stop() {

        ebegin "Stopping ${SVCNAME}"

        start-stop-daemon --stop --exec /usr/sbin/dnsmasq \

            --pidfile /var/run/dnsmasq.pid

        eend $?

}

reload() {

        ebegin "Reloading ${SVCNAME}"

        if ! service_started "${SVCNAME}" ; then

            eend 1 "${SVCNAME} is not started"

            return 1

        fi

        start-stop-daemon --stop --oknodo --signal HUP \

            --exec /usr/sbin/dnsmasq --pidfile /var/run/dnsmasq.pid

        eend $?

}

```

----------

## Asleum

I think I have solved my problem.

I changed the second name server to use my ISP's DNS server directly, and it seems to have worked.

```
# Generated by dhcpcd for interface eth0

nameserver 127.0.0.1

nameserver 205.152.132.23

```

So Thanks alot for the help!

----------

